# Things You Wish Were in Villas



## rthib (Jan 1, 2011)

Two things I travel with now,
Tongs and Juicer.

Don't understand how they can have grills and not provide real tongs to work with the foods.
Being able to grill in December is one of my vacation joys.


Same for juicer, Fresh OJ makes it feel like a vacation - Though I left mine this last trip, so I am looking for recommendations on a good replacement (Thinking about the Zyliss All-Citrus Juicer)


----------



## NJMOM2 (Jan 1, 2011)

A griddle for making pancakes.  It's tough to make pancakes in a frying pan.  We now bring our owen when driving to a timeshare location.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd love to be able to take my dog to the villas.  

Brian


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 1, 2011)

Not specific to Marriott, but in general...

Things I've rarely seen:

Crock pot
Cheese grater
Cookie sheet
Gas grills with utensils
Blender
Free Wi-Fi

Things that I've surprisingly found missing some places:

Non-stick cookware
Garbage disposal
Washer & dryer
DVD player
Elevators


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 1, 2011)

A scissors! Too many plastic packages I can't open and have to chew open with my teeth! I wish they had crock pots, juicers would be great, but I rely on a crock pot more. I was able to borrow a rice cooker from Westin at Princeville, (thanks, Westin!). I have never NOT found tongs with the BBQ tools.
Liz


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 1, 2011)

DVR's with a nice surround sound system, so we can watch football games after we are done with Disney. 

I would also like DVD players in the bedrooms.


----------



## Latravel (Jan 1, 2011)

I really wish there were little sugar packets in the unit.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm not too fussy but I would like some good non-stick cookware.  I'm also happy with free in room internet service.  

Deb


----------



## divenski (Jan 1, 2011)

Larger and stronger safes. The small wall safes can't hold a notebook, cell phones, cameras, etc.

A lot of the Marriott hotels have larger ones, but not any of the Marriott TSs I have stayed in. However, some of the Westin units do.

I have noted this on comment cards several times, but no signs of any changes yet.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 2, 2011)

crock pot/slow cookers would be nice. To date, we've only stayed at one resort in Breckenridge (non-Marriott) that supplied slow cookers as a standard amenity in the unit. I have been told that often times one can request a slow cooker from the front desk and that they have them available. I just have never taken the time to make that request.

Of course, you have to keep in mind that the more things we add to resorts, the more things there are that have to be mainted and replaced. Sure one can say that it's a small thing but, all those small things add up over time. As it stands now, our Grand Chateau 3 bedroom unit requires in excess of $300 for the reserve fund and our Ocean Pointe 3 bedroom is fast approaching that figure. At over $3,000 in yearly MF's between those two timeshare weeks, I could probably live without adding anymore to those bills no matter how small.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 2, 2011)

I want rice cooker.  as chinese, we eat rice everyday.  I have to bring my small rice cooker to every stay and it takes up a lot of space in my carryon luggage.


----------



## dualrated2 (Jan 2, 2011)

HD channels to go with the new TV's in most of the locations we have stayed at recently and more ceiling fans would be nice.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 2, 2011)

A large television in the living room area, a dvd system with a nice stereo surround system and free wi fi in all timeshare villas.


----------



## Clark (Jan 2, 2011)

Enough towel racks in the bathrooms to come remotely close to being able to accommodate hanging towels and washcloths for the number of people the uint supports.


----------



## IngridN (Jan 2, 2011)

Clark said:


> Enough towel racks in the bathrooms to come remotely close to being able to accommodate hanging towels and washcloths for the number of people the uint supports.



Also on my wishlist.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2011)

dualrated2 said:


> HD channels to go with the new TV's in most of the locations we have stayed at recently and more ceiling fans would be nice.



This one always blows my minds. The resorts tout their huge flat panel TVs but then they don't pay to feed them HD channels. They might as well put a black and white TV in there.

The problem I can see with putting in surround sound system is that many people don't know how to work them. They will be in the back pulling wires and unplugging speakers. So getting a working one will always be a problem and there will be many people calling maintenance to come help them get it to work.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 2, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> This one always blows my minds. The resorts tout their huge flat panel TVs but then they don't pay to feed them HD channels. They might as well put a black and white TV in there.
> 
> The problem I can see with putting in surround sound system is that many people don't know how to work them. They will be in the back pulling wires and unplugging speakers. So getting a working one will always be a problem and there will be many people calling maintenance to come help them get it to work.



Not to mention the potential for noise complaints when someone cranks up the volume on the TV.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 2, 2011)

Clark said:


> Enough towel racks in the bathrooms to come remotely close to being able to accommodate hanging towels and washcloths for the number of people the uint supports.



I always pack 3 or 4 of the over-the-door towel hooks; picked them up at the dollar store.


----------



## wof45 (Jan 2, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> This one always blows my minds. The resorts tout their huge flat panel TVs but then they don't pay to feed them HD channels. They might as well put a black and white TV in there.
> 
> The problem I can see with putting in surround sound system is that many people don't know how to work them. They will be in the back pulling wires and unplugging speakers. So getting a working one will always be a problem and there will be many people calling maintenance to come help them get it to work.



it's enough of a problem already with people disconnecting the DVD players and reprogramming the remotes.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2011)

More washcloths in the units. Usually they are only outfitted with four for an entire 2BR unit. Those are used by the four occupants on day one.

A properly stocked kitchen. I can't count the number of times I have had to call down for paper towels, dish soap, a kitchen cloth and towel.


----------



## Mamianka (Jan 2, 2011)

DebBrown said:


> I'm not too fussy but I would like some good non-stick cookware.  I'm also happy with free in room internet service.
> 
> Deb



I usually take a non-stick pan from home - either a cheap one, or one that is on its way out - and then leave it there.  When we use the lock-offs that only have a limited kitchen, I take a small electric frypan - like 6 inches square.  We also got tired of buying condiments and things that we had to abandon - so we order packages from Minimus - easy to pack, no waste , and cheaper than the rip-off prices in resort areas for small sizes of things.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2011)

Mamianka said:


> I usually take a non-stick pan from home - either a cheap one, or one that is on its way out - and then leave it there.  When we use the lock-offs that only have a limited kitchen, I take a small electric frypan - like 6 inches square.  We also got tired of buying condiments and things that we had to abandon - so we order packages from Minimus - easy to pack, no waste , and cheaper than the rip-off prices in resort areas for small sizes of things.



Can you provide some more information on where you get your condiment packets? Packets like mayonnaise, ketchup, mustard etc would be great. We usually grab extra salt and pepper packets when we eat out at restaurants to take back to the room but taking these with us would be much more convenient and potentially worth the extra costs.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Can you provide some more information on where you get your condiment packets? Packets like mayonnaise, ketchup, mustard etc would be great. We usually grab extra salt and pepper packets when we eat out at restaurants to take back to the room but taking these with us would be much more convenient and potentially worth the extra costs.



Ahhh, never mind, found minimus.biz


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 2, 2011)

rice cooker, sugar/creamer, basic seasonings like sugar, salt, pepper, tiny bottle of vegetable or olive oil, etc...
Laundry basket for used towels
disposable slippers


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 2, 2011)

kjsgrammy said:


> I always pack 3 or 4 of the over-the-door towel hooks; picked them up at the dollar store.



Great idea!  I need to get some before the next family trip.  

Deb


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 2, 2011)

Scissors in the kitchen! I always used to bring my own but now with tightened security rules, no scissors allowed in carry-on. We always go "carry-on"-no checked luggage.
So, I buy scissors @ Publix & leave them.

The bathroom/closet doors shd have hooks for hanging stuff. I like kjsgrammy's idea about bringing your own "over the door" hooks. I did not know about them. So, thanks for that, kjsgrammy!


----------



## NboroGirl (Jan 2, 2011)

Smooth Air said:


> Scissors in the kitchen! I always used to bring my own but now with tightened security rules, no scissors allowed in carry-on. We always go "carry-on"-no checked luggage.
> So, I buy scissors @ Publix & leave them.



I'm surprised a couple of people mentioned scissors.  I have never stayed in  Marriott villa that didn't have them.  They are in the big butcher block with the knives.

I wish we had HD channels and a DVR.  We are so used to our TiVo that when I'm on vacation, I sometimes reach for the remote expecting to be able to rewind.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 2, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> This one always blows my minds. The resorts tout their huge flat panel TVs but then they don't pay to feed them HD channels. They might as well put a black and white TV in there.
> 
> The problem I can see with putting in surround sound system is that many people don't know how to work them. They will be in the back pulling wires and unplugging speakers. So getting a working one will always be a problem and there will be many people calling maintenance to come help them get it to work.



Who watches TV when on vacation?


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 2, 2011)

Knives that would actually cut something would be nice. Ah but then that might be an elf n safety issue !


----------



## sage (Jan 2, 2011)

*Blankets!*

Every timeshare we have ever stayed at has a heavy and hot doona on the bed. In Kauai, this is ridiculous due to the heat. Why don't they supply lightweight or cotton blankets in each unit. I go on holiday to enjoy myself and catch up on sleep. I don't get that much needed sleep if I have to have the aircon on a near arctic temperature when sleeping with a doona or I am slightly cold with no aircon and just a sheet.

It would also be great if the cleaners did not take the cling film (plastic food wrap) or aluminium foil left by other guests. Every time we have to buy new ones and leave them behind as we generally travel overseas.
Salt and pepper shakers would also be a nice addition.


----------



## MabelP (Jan 2, 2011)

Salt and pepper shakers! Absolutely!


----------



## ArBravesFan (Jan 2, 2011)

*take alongs*

We take a water filter when traveling in Florida.  We also take an electric skillet, extra extension cords, and a back massager.


----------



## jme (Jan 2, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> This one always blows my minds. The resorts tout their huge flat panel TVs but then they don't pay to feed them HD channels. They might as well put a black and white TV in there.
> 
> The problem I can see with putting in surround sound system is that many people don't know how to work them. They will be in the back pulling wires and unplugging speakers. So getting a working one will always be a problem and there will be many people calling maintenance to come help them get it to work.



Marriotts do have HD channels. We enjoyed them all year long at Grande Ocean.  They're the higher channels, and if you don't know to go there, you might suspect that they don't exist.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 2, 2011)

My kids watch it every day.  I watch it when going to bed.  Having a good TV with a wide channel selection is very important to me.



MALC9990 said:


> Who watches TV when on vacation?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> Who watches TV when on vacation?



We go on vacation to relax. Sometimes relaxing means watching TV. And on our trip to Ocean Pointe in 2009, most afternoons were spent with this past time, given that torrential rains started each day at 11:00am.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 2, 2011)

kjsgrammy said:


> I always pack 3 or 4 of the over-the-door towel hooks; picked them up at the dollar store.



Wonderful idea!  I am definitely going to get two of those for us.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 2, 2011)

Scissors in the butcher block w/ the knives? Do we have butcher block knives @ Ocean Pointe? That wld be too funny if I have never seen them...are they buried @ the back of the cupboard or what?  

And, as mentioned, S & P wld be nice as sometimes first night we do take out. I always say I am going to pack S & P but always forget & with carry-on, space is @ a premium. I buy the S & P shakers @ Publix next day.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 2, 2011)

I wsih every unit had an in-unit washer/dryer.  We like to travel really light, and aren't interested in making a fashion statement.  However, we do like clean clothes!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2011)

Smooth Air said:


> Scissors in the butcher block w/ the knives? Do we have butcher block knives @ Ocean Pointe? That wld be too funny if I have never seen them...are they buried @ the back of the cupboard or what?
> 
> And, as mentioned, S & P wld be nice as sometimes first night we do take out. I always say I am going to pack S & P but always forget & with carry-on, space is @ a premium. I buy the S & P shakers @ Publix next day.



There is a block on the kitchen counter that hold large knives along with steak knives. Seen them in every Marriott we have been to.

This isn't necessarily with the unit, but something I wish I could find while on vacation at the Super Walmart. They never have small bottles of laundry detergent. At least not in the scent we use at home. I always end up buying a big bottle and leave 75% of it behind.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 2, 2011)

I guess I was expanding beyond Marriott, as we don't belong to Marriott, but have items we'd like to see, scissors being one of the most necessary.
Liz


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 3, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> There is a block on the kitchen counter that hold large knives along with steak knives. Seen them in every Marriott we have been to.
> 
> This isn't necessarily with the unit, but something I wish I could find while on vacation at the Super Walmart. They never have small bottles of laundry detergent. At least not in the scent we use at home. I always end up buying a big bottle and leave 75% of it behind.



Sorry I can never figure out how to put a link to a thread in here, but search for Purex laundry sheets - or just go get some! They take no room in your luggage and work great! You can just pack as many as you need - they are flat, etc. 
And, while they might be more expensive than regular detergent, they aren't when compared to buying the smallest size at whatever store may be available near your TS, and then leaving 75% behind.  

I believe once again that the credit for this idea goes to Denise.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 3, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> Sorry I can never figure out how to put a link to a thread in here, but search for Purex laundry sheets - or just go get some! They take no room in your luggage and work great! You can just pack as many as you need - they are flat, etc.
> And, while they might be more expensive than regular detergent, they aren't when compared to buying the smallest size at whatever store may be available near your TS, and then leaving 75% behind.
> 
> I believe once again that the credit for this idea goes to Denise.



We did use the Purex sheets on our last trip to Hawaii and they worked well. We will likely use these in the future also. Still like our Tide though.


----------



## davewasbaloo (Jan 3, 2011)

this is interesting, and I will have to pay better attention. Maybe we have been lucky in our choices, but every unit we have stayed in have had a washer drier, a decent sized TV, and scissors in the kitchen.

My wish is more of the units (inc. Paris) had spa tubs.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mamianka said:


> I usually take a non-stick pan from home - either a cheap one, or one that is on its way out - and then leave it there.  When we use the lock-offs that only have a limited kitchen, I take a small electric frypan - like 6 inches square.  We also got tired of buying condiments and things that we had to abandon - so we order packages from Minimus - easy to pack, no waste , and cheaper than the rip-off prices in resort areas for small sizes of things.


  Thanks for the tip about Minimus.  I was buying smaller sized stuff at Cost Plus but they don't have everything like Mayo sometimes.   Thanks again for the tip.  Definitely will be used by me.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 3, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Ahhh, never mind, found minimus.biz



If you live near a Cost Plus they have lots of small packets for their "make your own" gift baskets.   I buy oil olive, mustard, etc from there.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Free WiFi would be nice for the ipad.  And, a DVR as well.  I like to watch one show before going to bed every night and usually when we go to bed there is nothing on but depressing news stories.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 3, 2011)

Larger trash cans in the kitchen.

Sufficient counter space, closet space, cabinet space, etc.  With many timeshares, you have to wonder if those who designed them have ever tried to stay in one.

Sufficient dining space, table service and silverware for the number of people that the unit accommodates.

An extra electrical outlet on each side of the bed, for those who use fans or who like to their phones on phone chargers on the nightstand overnight.

A recliner.  I've never seen one in a timeshare so far.

Blackout curtains in the bedrooms.  I've been in some that don't even have curtains (only blinds) or that have curtains that are a couple inches from the wall.  You should be able to make it dark in the bedrooms and you should be able to see in from outside.

A desk.  I've only been to one timeshare that had one (and it was a Marriott).


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 3, 2011)

Recliner - yes! It is never too easy to really curl up and get comfortable in most timeshare.
Liz


----------



## derb (Jan 3, 2011)

Recliner...blackout Curtains


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not so sure provided condiments, cooking oils, and spices would always be what everyone prefers.  See, we always take-along a coffee bean grinder because the in-room stuff is well... not so good.   We also use sea salt and cracked pepper so shakers are moot.  

I guess I'd want a better blender for my fruity drinks and margaritas.  But then, we make due with what's provided.  

I was pleasantly surprised to see ample and accessible recyle containers at Baroney Beach in November.  I hope all Marriotts are providing recycle containers.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 3, 2011)

MichaelColey,
Try Marriott Ocean Pointe, Singer Island, Florida's South East coast ( fly PBI or FLL).

Ocean Pointe fulfills most of your wish list: except for the recliner .... would you settle for a beach recliner ?    and the desk. No desk ( I use the dining room table.)


----------



## windje2000 (Jan 3, 2011)

Empty shelf(ves) in the kitchen to park cereal, coffee, sugar, popcorn, peanut butter, jelly etc. above the counter.

Directions to or a label on the electrical box, . . . so I don't have to call engineering when a breaker pops.

Filters that actually fit the coffee maker, and enough for a week's stay.  The size of the ones usually provided look capable making 30-40 cups.  I bring my own.

Ditto the towel bars - more and better placement.  

I don't think I've ever been in a unit where the dishwasher was quiet . . . or level; the drawers always roll back into the case as I'm loading it.

An REI or other outdoor/camping/hiking supply stocks the small containers backpackers use for small quantities of herbs/spices/worcestershire/ etc.  

Marrott always provides a washer and dryer, which is wonderful especially at a beach resort.

Overall, I'm usually very well pleased and sometimes very pleasantly surprised with what I find in a Marriott timeshare.  I've never done much better and have certainly done worse.


----------



## aka Julie (Jan 3, 2011)

Decent lighting in the bathroom to apply makeup -- or a makeup mirror attached to the wall.  This is one of my pet peeves.

We recently stayed at Lakeshore reserve and they did have a makeup mirror.

Ditto towel racks in the bathrooms.


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 3, 2011)

Decent knives would be a beautiful thing, as would decent pots/pans, you know, ones that don't stick.  And salt and pepper shakers.  Perhaps they can just have a program where you "rent" them from the gift shop?  That way they can refill/clean them after each use?  

A keurig coffee maker in each villa, so we don't have to bring our own.  We always bring our Keurig (can't stand Mr. Coffee type brewers), and also always bring a water filter.  I make it  a rule to never drink the water when I travel.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 3, 2011)

I almost always bring a bag/box of kitchen stuff including my professional knife set, spices, etc.  I will bring a non-stick pan to places that I know do not have them.




laurac260 said:


> Decent knives would be a beautiful thing, as would decent pots/pans, you know, ones that don't stick.  And salt and pepper shakers.  .


----------



## sandytoes (Jan 3, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> I'd love to be able to take my dog to the villas.
> 
> Brian


 

I vote for being able to take our dog!  Also having utensils to use on the grill is a good idea, especially if you are staying in the studio potion of a unit. A covered pyrex dish in the sudio would be nice for use in the microwave.


----------



## sandytoes (Jan 3, 2011)

kjsgrammy said:


> I always pack 3 or 4 of the over-the-door towel hooks; picked them up at the dollar store.


 

Very smart idea . . . I think I will do the same on our next trip. Also never seems to be enough hangers in the closets. I would settle for the plastic hangers instead ot he nice wooden ones to be able to have more,


----------



## sandytoes (Jan 3, 2011)

I always bring one or two power strip with a long cord . . . solves the problem of not having enough outlets by the night stand.

Yes to Crockpot . . . again especially in the studio unit. Juicer  . . . not so interested.

We are in the Marriott at Myrtle Beach right now . . . I actually though earlier today a recliner wold be nice . . . then I thought, with all the hard use and liability, having a recliner is probably not a good idea. I can see the foot rest being easily broken or maybe even a small child being caught in the mechanism and Marriott being sued . . . it is the word we live in these days.


----------



## worshc (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd like to have door stopper wedges...we end up using wadded up newspapers.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 4, 2011)

While many things on everyone's wishlist would be nice, keep in mind that there is a cost to everything. One may like a juicer or a Keurig coffeemaker, but another may not want to fund it. As for pets- personally, I would be very against that; while I like dogs, my family is very allergic, and I wouldn't want to have to pay the increased MF's to thoroughly clean rooms afterwards.

Spices again would be nice- but, in reality, how many of us would be willing to use an open jar that we have no idea who used last? Just as we wouldn't buy one from the market that was opened, it is unrealistic for timeshares to have them for sanitary reasons. Supplying packets of salt/pepper/sugar/ mustard and ketchup, etc., all of which are available in sealed packages, or making them available in the marketplaces at minimal cost, would be nice and would satisfy safety concerns.

I don't think they can supply anything that can't be thoroughly washed between occupants.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't expect them to supply every spice.  However, I think they should have a small marketplace on site where you can buy staples such as salt & pepper and sugar packets, ketchup & mustard, shampoo, toothpaste, etc.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 4, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> I don't expect them to supply every spice.  However, I think they should have a small marketplace on site where you can buy staples such as salt & pepper and sugar packets, ketchup & mustard, shampoo, toothpaste, etc.



Most if not all Marriott's do have a small Marketplace. However they are usually cost prohibitive.

I personally wouldn't want to have any food items (spices, salt, pepper, oil) provided in the units by the resort. There is no telling what the prior occupants did with those open food items.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jan 4, 2011)

m61376 said:


> As for pets- personally, I would be very against that; while I like dogs, my family is very allergic, and I wouldn't want to have to pay the increased MF's to thoroughly clean rooms afterwards.



Totally agree about the animals.


----------



## Davidr (Jan 4, 2011)

Clark said:


> Enough towel racks in the bathrooms to come remotely close to being able to accommodate hanging towels and washcloths for the number of people the unit supports.



Us too!  Also a couple of extra little garbage cans, one in each bedroom.  An extra electric outlet next to the nightstand.


----------



## Mamianka (Jan 4, 2011)

They never have small bottles of laundry detergent. At least not in the scent we use at home. I always end up buying a big bottle and leave 75% of it behind.[/QUOTE]

I got some free samples of those Purex sheets that have detergent, softener, and anti-static all in one.  Enclosed were some good coupons.  We use these only when we travel - they weight nothing. NOT what I use at home - but fine for travel.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 4, 2011)

With the small washers in most timeshares, my wife usually cuts the Purex sheets in half (or fourths!).  If we're staying more than a week (or driving), we'll bring or buy a bottle of laundry detergent.


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 4, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Most if not all Marriott's do have a small Marketplace. However they are usually cost prohibitive.
> 
> I personally wouldn't want to have any food items (spices, salt, pepper, oil) provided in the units by the resort. There is no telling what the prior occupants did with those open food items.


This is exactly why it was stopped.  We always left everything in our fridge in our other timeshare on Maui for the next visitor as we appreciated what was left there for us but management told us that it had to be stopped because of health regulations.

However, we may leave it for the food bank and housekeeping decides what will go to the food bank and what will be tossed away but the fridge has to be empty for the next timeshare owner.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jan 4, 2011)

*2 things*

2 items: 

1) A George Foreman grill and;
2) a pantry

-TJ


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 4, 2011)

The best timeshares we have stayed for having everything we want and need in the unit: Westins on Maui and Kauai

They don't have the DVR's, but they have everything else: plenty of kitchen counter space, good knives, good pots and pans, a chaise lounge in the living room (love that thing at the WKORN), and they give lots of laundry soap and refill us at towel change.  

I am not really all that picky about timeshares we stay, but if people really talk up a resort and say how great it is, and then my experience is different, I will never go again.  We haven't been to OLCC for 10 years.  I canceled a trip we planned to OLCC a while back.  I just couldn't stay there.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 4, 2011)

What's OLCC?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 4, 2011)

Mamianka said:


> They never have small bottles of laundry detergent. At least not in the scent we use at home. I always end up buying a big bottle and leave 75% of it behind.
> 
> I got some free samples of those Purex sheets that have detergent, softener, and anti-static all in one.  Enclosed were some good coupons.  We use these only when we travel - they weight nothing. NOT what I use at home - but fine for travel.



Target used to carry 3oz. size of ALL Free, good for 2 loads. I've got the Purex sheets but I'm not that crazy about those even when travelling. I've got a stash of the little Tide boxes that I've collected from DVC stays(don't bother doing laundry on 4 night trips).


----------



## JimIg23 (Jan 4, 2011)

I really would want them to wash the ceramic floors each week (and carpets once every few months) or leave the cleaning products to do it myself.  I dont mind it in a hotel room so much, but I hate it in timeshares.  Other than that the only thing I would want is grill utensils...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 4, 2011)

Smooth Air said:


> What's OLCC?



Orange Lake Country Club, I think.


----------



## amyhwang (Jan 5, 2011)

lily28 said:


> I want rice cooker.  as chinese, we eat rice everyday.  I have to bring my small rice cooker to every stay and it takes up a lot of space in my carryon luggage.



My husband is Korean, and we do rice a lot too.  In Hawaii, we've never been in a condo that doesn't have rice cookers.  At Ko Olina, you just have to call down for one.  I told that to my brother in law when they were going to Kauai once - they go every year and always brought one from the East Coast.  He didn't know that if there isn't one in your condo, they usually have them to borrow through housekeeping.  Saved him the hassle of bringing his own!

I am thinking next time of bringing a small nonstick pan and extra pot too - the nonstick pans are sometimes not that good, and I'll frequently use more than one at a time.


----------



## MikeM132 (Jan 5, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> This one always blows my minds. The resorts tout their huge flat panel TVs but then they don't pay to feed them HD channels. They might as well put a black and white TV in there.
> 
> The problem I can see with putting in surround sound system is that many people don't know how to work them. They will be in the back pulling wires and unplugging speakers. So getting a working one will always be a problem and there will be many people calling maintenance to come help them get it to work.



Not sure about elsewhere, but Heritage Club has a bunch of HD channels. Was hard to come home to my 20 year old tube TV.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 5, 2011)

amyhwang said:


> In Hawaii, we've never been in a condo that doesn't have rice cookers. At Ko Olina, you just have to call down for one. ... if there isn't one in your condo, they usually have them to borrow through housekeeping.


This is good advice for any timeshare if there is kitchen stuff you don't see or need more of.  They often have a lot of kitchen stuff that you can borrow.

It doesn't always work out, though.  At Wyndham Bonnet Creek, we asked about crock pots and they said they didn't have any.  At Wyndham Branson at the Meadows, we asked about getting an extra pot (there was only one big one in the unit and two that were so small they were useless) and they couldn't find any more.  We were having friends over for dinner (two types of pasta, plus sauce).  We made do, cooking the sauce earlier and warming it up (in a glass bowl) in the microwave, and cooking the pasta in two shifts.


----------



## rthib (Jan 5, 2011)

*Dishes that fit the Dishwasher*

Just got back from Cypress Harbour.

Loved the stay but other kitchen complaint - the wine glasses.

Broke a glass the first day by putting it in the top rack with all the other glasses and sliding it in.  Glass is slightly too tall for rack and "crack".

Why would you stock a room with glasses too tall to fit in the dishwasher.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 5, 2011)

rthib said:


> Just got back from Cypress Harbour.
> 
> Loved the stay but other kitchen complaint - the wine glasses.
> 
> ...






There go the maintenance fees again! 



.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 5, 2011)

That made me think of another one...

Plastic cups/tumblers!  Glasses are fine for grownups, but we like to give the kids plastic so they won't break them (as easily anyway <G>).  We always pack four small cups (two for their bathroom, two for the kitchen).


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 5, 2011)

amyhwang said:


> My husband is Korean, and we do rice a lot too.  In Hawaii, we've never been in a condo that doesn't have rice cookers.  At Ko Olina, you just have to call down for one.  I told that to my brother in law when they were going to Kauai once - they go every year and always brought one from the East Coast.  He didn't know that if there isn't one in your condo, they usually have them to borrow through housekeeping.  Saved him the hassle of bringing his own!
> 
> I am thinking next time of bringing a small nonstick pan and extra pot too - the nonstick pans are sometimes not that good, and I'll frequently use more than one at a time.



This is a little off-topic, but feel free to PM me or post in TUG Lounge.  I use a lot of rice but have never used a rice cooker.  How is it different from cooking in a pot on the stovetop?  Is it better or possibly easier?  I can't think of anything that's as easy to cook as rice -- boil water, add rice, cover, wait and it's done!  Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## rthib (Jan 5, 2011)

1st Class said:


> This is a little off-topic, but feel free to PM me or post in TUG Lounge.  I use a lot of rice but have never used a rice cooker.  How is it different from cooking in a pot on the stovetop?  Is it better or possibly easier?  I can't think of anything that's as easy to cook as rice -- boil water, add rice, cover, wait and it's done!  Thanks for your thoughts.



Rice Cookers always make the rice perfect. Use the right amount of water and can keep the rice warm for you.
They also free up a burner, since usually rice is usually only part of the mean.
You can also use them to cook other vegetables.

I know because we got one as a wedding present many years ago.
We used it twice and then it got put away. 

As you said, making rice is not that hard and never seemed worth it to me.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jan 5, 2011)

Dancing girls.  :rofl:


----------



## javabean (Jan 5, 2011)

I like to see dishtowels, HD signal on the tv, and more hooks. 
The suggestion to bring over the door hooks is great. I'm packing this weekend for our next adventure and will toss some in. 
Dioxide-there's a great thread about Purex washer/dryer sheets here on TUG. They are very good. I even have my Dad using them at his assisted living apartment now. No more jugs of laundry liquid for him to carry. 
Big Matt, I followed your suggestion for bringing a good knife last time we were at Manor Club. Unfortunately my husband packed up the kitchen when it was time to leave and left it behind. So it goes.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 6, 2011)

"...but wait, there's more!" 

How about a bamboo steamer and some Ginsu knives?  Maybe at beach properties a pocket fisherman.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 6, 2011)

Pens_Fan said:


> Dancing girls.  :rofl:



I second that!  :whoopie:


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 6, 2011)

*Foam *(or at least hypoallergenic) *Pillows*.  I have a mild allergy to feathers.  I can always tell when I stay in a hotel or timeshare with feather pillows because within a few days my eyes are red and burning, my nose is stopped up, and I'm exhausted.


----------



## mbeach89 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good Post! 

It reminded me to bring an electric griddle next year.  We usually eat out for lunch/dinner, but I enjoy making pancakes/french toast for the family.  

My curiosity is piqued (sp?) for the rice cooker thing...never tried one.


----------



## ocdb8r (Jan 7, 2011)

Rice cookers use "fuzzy logic" so you can just dump the rice and go...just way less hassle than using a pot.  They can also be left for up to 24 hours so you can cook one big batch and just take from it throughout the day (or 2).

http://home.howstuffworks.com/rice-cooker2.htm


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 7, 2011)

rthib said:


> Rice Cookers always make the rice perfect. Use the right amount of water and can keep the rice warm for you.
> They also free up a burner, since usually rice is usually only part of the mean.
> You can also use them to cook other vegetables.
> 
> ...



Thank you for kindly explaining the intricacies of rice cookers.  I'm always interested in learning about new products or methods, but based on your explanation, I tend to agree with you when you say it "never seemed worth it".  I think I'll stick with the tried and true method since I'm trying to avoid gadgets that have just a single purpose and take up valuable counter space.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a non-electric microwave rice cooker/steamer very similar to this one that makes PERFECT rice every time, but also works very nicely to steam veggies in the microwave.  I love this thing.    Can't remember where I got it, though, maybe it was a freebie from hosting a Tupperware party or something like that?  I've had it for years and just tried to search the manufacturer (Cookin') for the same model but came up empty.

************
While we're talking rice, here's a recipe from my sister for a light, fresh cold rice pilaf salad that disappears at our cookouts:

- 2 boxes rice pilaf mix, but sift out and discard the seasoning from the second box OR use dry grains with your choice of seasonings

Cook rice as directed until liquid is absorbed, chill in refrigerator for at least 20 minutes.

Stir in:
- 1/2 c chopped broccoli florets
- 1/4 c shredded carrots
- 1/4 c chopped celery
- 1 doz grape tomatoes, halved
- 1/4 c chopped bermuda onion
- 1/4 c chopped red pepper
- 1/4 c snap peas, sliced
- 1/4 c salad dressing (ranch, peppercorn, or creamy italian are best, low-fat or fat-free work fine), start with a small amount and add as you need.

Chill at least 1/2 hour before serving.

You can change this up as you please - add cooked, chopped chicken, ham or shrimp and whatever veggies you have on hand, black olives, fresh peas, etc.  I've made it with sticky rice and ham, pineapple and cherries, too, for a sweet version.


----------



## amyhwang (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry to keep bringing the rice cooker up, and I PROMISE it's the last mention I'll have of it!  I like that it keeps the rice warm for a day or more.  We scoop it out as needed.  Lots of Korean homes will have 2 going also - one has rice with beans, the other has plain rice.  I did learn though that one that I used at Ko Olina kept the rice too warm and it was scorched the next day - so now I don't trust ones that aren't mine to keep the right temp and put the leftovers in the fridge.

Hooks - I actually brought the 3M hooks last trip for little things by the front door (lightweight jackets, umbrellas, etc)  but they were more difficult to get off than I thought they'd be!


----------



## donnaval (Jan 13, 2012)

I take some hooks we bought a couple of years ago at the Dollar Store - actually got them for a cruise because you can stick them to the walls or window if you have a balcony room.  They work great in the timeshare bathrooms or next to doors as well.  They are suction cups that you place against the wall and then you lever the hook one way and you just cannot get that hook off by pulling - but just flip the hook back down and it pops right off.

We stayed at the Worldmark on Victoria Island a few years ago and the kitchen had little packets of spices  - oregano, basil, a couple of others.  They were in a holder similar to a restaurant table's sugar caddy - it had the spice packets, salt and pepper packets and sugar and sweeteners.  Really nice!  

The dollar store is our friend at US locations.  We get scissors, S&P, plastic wrap, foil, a big coffee mug (the ones in the units are always too small), spices, bag clips and various spur-of-the-moment food purchases.

We always take scissors if we check a bag, as well as a good chef's knife.  I may start taking my omelet-sized green pan (non-stick).  

We always take a handful of ziplock bags in various sizes too.

I wish more had *current* TV channel lineup cards in the living rooms AND bedrooms.

I wish they had better blenders.  The cheap ones in most units can't possibly last very long.

I wish some of the units did not have clocks that require a master's degree to figure out how to set the alarm.

I love my keurig but ours (as well as everyone's I know) is a temperamental machine.  I could foresee huge maintenance issues with keurigs in the units.

We've only stayed in one timeshare with a crockpot - wish they were in more.


----------



## pharmgirl (Jan 13, 2012)

I bring small ketchup, mayo bottles and mini salt,pepper bottles from flights or from room service from hotel stays
I have used dishwasher detergent tablets for washing clothes since I could only find the large clothes detergent bottles
Wil look for the detergent sheets for our next trip
I like the idea of supplying some salt pepper and spices in individual small packets


----------



## JPrisco (Jan 13, 2012)

I used to enjoy the welcome gift with small sample size items.

We never have enough towel hooks!


----------



## javabean (Jan 14, 2012)

We're heading for Grande Vista soon so I pulled up this old thread to refresh my memory. The suggestions posted really made a difference in our travels this past year. At Ko'Olina I asked for a rice cooker...no problem. I brought along the over the door hooks, and remembered to pack them when it was time to leave.  It seems like grill utensils are showing up in the kitchen drawers more often although I like to see them cleaned and kept down by the grills like they do at Ko'Olina. This next trip we are driving and staying at the same place for two weeks so there will be room for more, including our golf clubs. I'll throw in a power strip or extension cord. Does anyone know if there is something you can buy that boosts a wifi signal? Everyone complains about the poor signal at Grande Vista.
Safe travels everyone.


----------



## disneymom1 (Jan 14, 2012)

*My suggestions...*

Laundry detergent - I take zip lock small freezer bags and pack enough of powder tide w/ downy for an individual load.  A handful of these does not weigh much nor take up much space.  Very economical.

Dull knives are very dangerous, especially when cutting things like melons.  I had a near accident cutting a watermelon with a really crappy dull knife from a timeshare unit.  Not worth it!  That day I purchased a $25 caphalon knife with a travel cover and it is now my vacation knife!  

With new airline luggage complications, I now ship a box a week ahead of time.  I pack a small box and ship either Fedex or USPS.  Some items I include are the following - laundry detergent packs (put into large freezer bag), knife (in holder wrapped in bubble wrap), scissors, coffee, sugar/Splenda packets, salt and pepper (I have a small tupperware shaker set), small snack size zip locks with spices, coffee filters, plastic cups, some paper plates, napkins, extra zip lock bags, foil sheets, shampoo, conditioner, hairspray, sunscreen (all smaller sizes), toothpaste, extension cord, and any other small, heavier liquid type items I think I might need.  I also put in a small roll of packing tape to close the box for the return trip and put in in my suitcase going home.  The box usually weighs around 15 pounds.  The box weighs a lot less going home and before we leave I drop it off at the post office or drop off at front desk to be picked up. I put all liquid items in individual zip lock bags just in case, but never had a problem.  

This gets a lot of heavier type items out of the suitcase and no TSA worries!  Great for those who don't check a bag and use carry ons only.


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Depends on the Resort*



rthib said:


> Two things I travel with now,
> Tongs and Juicer.
> 
> Don't understand how they can have grills and not provide real tongs to work with the foods.
> ...



Many of the places we have been to actually have what everyone is asking for but only a couple that are kept at the office.  If you ask at the front desk and they have the items they will usually loan them out to you.  We have found this to be the case many times.  Some things that are just not used by everyone such as crock pots usually can be had at the office.
Bart


----------



## alexadeparis (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a "timeshare bag" which is meant to hold toiletries, that I have packed with things from minimus as well as things I save from restaurants. I also bought this package of travel spices that someone on tug recommended - The Thyme to go kit - which I understand is no longer being made.see picture below. I am glad I got it when I did. 

I bring things that you wouldn't think you need until you need them - in single packs - like honey, mayo, miracle whip, pb/j, soy sauce, bbq sauce, A1. 

Also, single packs of popcorn, easy mac, oatmeal, cocoa, tea, hot cider,etc.  Things like that which can travel easily and be reconstituted for a quick snack. I buy 12x12 pre cut foil sheets for use at home - I will carefully fold a few into the pack to take with us. Also a sewing kit, shout wipes/tide stick, dishwasher tabs, purex sheets, basic first aid stuff, corkscrew, things like that. 

I must have about 100 individual things in there, but they all fit into a pack about 9x9x4. I pack it into a suitcase that is being checked. I found that if I wear my bulkiest shoes on the plane instead of packing them, I have room for my timeshare bag with no problem in my luggage. 

I tend to pack clothes that I am going to get rid of, and toss as we are on vacation, or pack less and wash during the week. That way we have room for souveneirs on the way back.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 14, 2012)

I got a great "travel kitchen" kit from LL Bean as a wedding present...it's set up like a tolietries kit, but designed for kitchen supplies, and included a small cutting board, small flipper, etc. It's meant for camping, but I've found it great for our timeshare stays, too. It's got empty plastic bottles that you can fill with oil, soy sauce, vinegar, spices, etc. Alas, I don't think they make them anymore.

One thing that seems obvious and that we've always had to bring with us: A REALLY GOOD, FUNCTIONAL ICE CREAM SCOOP. We've now got a second one that always comes with us.

I would also love to see more Tupperware/Gladware-type containers for storing leftovers and heating stuff up in the microwave. We now bring some of the sturdier Chinese take out containers with us, in addition to Ziploc bags, to fill this purpose. 

Also, a cheap set of plastic measuring cups. Yes, they often have Pyrex, but really--if you're making something where you need to measure multiple ingredients (esp. *dry* ingredients) the Pyrex isn't that useful. (Again, we've ended up purchasing an extra set that lives in the timeshare box.)


----------



## sea&ski (Jan 14, 2012)

*What I always bring to Villa stays*

I too bring over the door hangars.  Lately they seem to work only over the closet doors... other doors have too tight fit in the frame.

Also, for the bathrooms, I bring plastic baskets, big and small for toothbrushes, makeup, and other items.  Keeps the counter clean, and keeps the items clean too.  Which brings me to antibacterial wipes/clean wipes.  I give everything we are going to touch a quick swipe to clean up those rarely sanitized surfaces.  Also, large bars of soap for the baths.

For years I have been packing collapsible, compartmentalized, hanging shelves for the closets.  This increases the amount of storage for things that I do not like to keep in the communal drawers, underwear and such.  Actually, I don't use the drawers, ever.  But hubby does and hasn't suffered so far!

I have nearly severed my finger with the knives provided in the kitchens, plus have never lacked for scissors, so maybe you all are just not staying where I've been?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 14, 2012)

Mamianka said:


> We also got tired of buying condiments and things that we had to abandon - so we order packages from* Minimus* - easy to pack, no waste , and cheaper than the rip-off prices in resort areas for small sizes of things.





scrapngen said:


> Sorry I can never figure out how to put a link to a thread in here, but search for Purex laundry sheets - or just go get some! They take no room in your luggage and work great! You can just pack as many as you need - they are flat, etc.
> And, while they might be more expensive than regular detergent, they aren't when compared to buying the smallest size at whatever store may be available near your TS, and then leaving 75% behind.
> 
> I believe once again that the credit for this idea goes to Denise.



Great advice with these two posts! I'm definately going to look both of these up...i always tend to forget something either for the trip or at the TS, so having a small bag of travel sized items already packed and ready to go, even bathroom essentials, toothpaste, brush.razor....would make a huge difference


----------



## indyhorizons (Jan 15, 2012)

*Purex 3 in 1 sheets*

I thought others might find this blog interesting.

http://www.amomsreview.com/2009/07/07/purex-complete-3-in-1-laundry-detergent-sheets/

It just so happens that I received a sample of this product and took it with me on my recent vacation. I did not experience any problems, but wanted to caution others.  It is a shame that after 2 years of complaints Purex still hasn't gotten it right.  Theoretically, it is a fantastic product and on the 1 load I used it on, it worked like a charm. YMMV. Perhaps others who have tried it will weigh in.


----------



## DKT (Jan 15, 2012)

kjsgrammy said:


> I always pack 3 or 4 of the over-the-door towel hooks; picked them up at the dollar store.



Great Idea....

Denise


----------



## DKT (Jan 15, 2012)

Things I would like to have...
Comfortable Chairs and Couch
Felt pads under the dining chair legs...
More hooks - Love the idea of dollar store door hooks
Bigger area around the washer and dryer to have a tall laundry basket or to store beach stuff.

Things I always bring...
Power Strip
Purex washer sheets - love these.
Tide stain pen
Small collapsable cooler
Night light
Clear cheap plastic over the door shoe holder - Great for holding a bunch of misc stuff, bathroom, kids stuff etc.
DVD's and popcorn- yes we sometimes watch movies on vacation...its nice to sit down after a long day and have the whole family watch a movie.

Denise


----------



## Carol C (Jan 15, 2012)

Potato masher.
Corkscrews that work easily.
Cutting boards that are newer/newish and not all sliced up.


----------



## Empty Nest (Jan 15, 2012)

.....  my favorite cheese knife and spreader, wine stoppers and pump, zip lock bags in different sizes.

I also have a set of hypoallergenic zip pillowcases from B.B and Beyond--the kind that are supposed to be impervious to dust mites etc. (I'm a little creeped out about sharing pillows.)  I used my sewing machine to embroider our name on them so we remember to take them when we leave.  Jolene


----------



## MikeM132 (Jan 16, 2012)

sage said:


> Every timeshare we have ever stayed at has a heavy and hot doona on the bed. In Kauai, this is ridiculous due to the heat. Why don't they supply lightweight or cotton blankets in each unit. .



Finally found someone who agrees with me on the 8" thick comforter they give you for every resort (Aruba to Alaska). I either turn the air way up or sweat to death all night. Most people love that new bed thing but I hate it---WAY too hot. I guess it looks impressive to have 200lbs of feathers on a bed when you check in, though.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 16, 2012)

*My Timeshare Kit*

Salt, pepper, spices 

Mini packets of wasabi and soy sauce (for grilling ahi)  

  Coffee, coffee filters (flat and cone), single cup coffee dripper  

  Stick of butter  

  2 oz. bottle of olive oil (available at Cost Plus)  

  Wine bottle stopper (so the cabernet tastes good the second night)  

  Zip lock bags (small and large)  

  Fake Tupperware (the kind that some deli foods come in that you would normally discard, but are very useful to use once or twice for leftovers)    

  Patch cords for iPhone to clock radio or Bose unit (bring two: one prong to one prong and one prong to two prongs)    

  For WKORV:  doorstops, because of the foyer    

 For Marriotts:  extra dish sponge, small box of laundry detergent, bathrobe


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jan 16, 2012)

Was so fascinated by the "Thyme to Go" kit that I went looking for something similar and found this . I ordered one immediately.

I don't want to spend all my time grocery shopping and I love to cook so I am hoping that this helps.

elaine


----------



## Quilter (Jan 17, 2012)

I wish all the bathrooms had enough drawers for toiletries and makeup so they aren't sitting all over the counter.  I also wish there was a lighted magnifying mirror attached to the wall like some fine hotels.   

I had an over-the-door rack that fit on top of my clothes in my suitcase when we fly.  Be sure to make a list of things that you bring so you remember to collect them all before leaving.   I don't know where I left that rack.   

Another owner at Ocean Pointe showed me her set up in the bathroom and she uses suction cup hooks on the mirror to hold washcloths for drying.   

Some posts have mentioned taking knives because the ones at the resorts are dull.   I would like a sharpening steel in the kitchen drawer but to solve the problem I can just pack my own sharpening stone which is a an easy to pack 8" x 1" x 2".   No problem with the TSA.  

There's no need for a recliner if all rooms would have an decent ottoman, preferably on casters.   That way you could move it to wherever you're sitting.

I would like a bar of soap and soap dish in the kitchen for when I forget to pack a soap in a pump dispenser for kitchen sink.


----------



## dmorea (Jan 17, 2012)

Love all the tips here.  My pet peeves are usually not enough hangars and drawers. I must be packing too heavy?  smart idea the hanging drawers for the closet.  

going now to get some door hangars , spice kits and little packets!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jan 18, 2012)

Quilter said:


> Some posts have mentioned taking knives because the ones at the resorts are dull.   I would like a sharpening steel in the kitchen drawer but to solve the problem I can just pack my own sharpening stone which is a an easy to pack 8" x 1" x 2".   No problem with the TSA.



Love the idea of taking a sharpener! I have watched the vidoes on how to use a stone and sometimes I get it right and sometimes I don't. I just ordered an "Accusharp" from Amazon a couple days ago because of my lack of sharpening skills. I think I will go order another one for my travel bag.

elaine


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 18, 2012)

I must not have very high standards when it comes to knives, because I've never had a problem with the sharpness of knives.  Then again, the steaks I buy and cook can usually be cut with a butter knife.


----------



## momeason (Jan 18, 2012)

MikeM132 said:


> Finally found someone who agrees with me on the 8" thick comforter they give you for every resort (Aruba to Alaska). I either turn the air way up or sweat to death all night. Most people love that new bed thing but I hate it---WAY too hot. I guess it looks impressive to have 200lbs of feathers on a bed when you check in, though.



I get the blanket for the sleeper sofa out of the closet and use it instead of the 
big duvet.  I hate that they stopped providing salt and pepper. We picked up a set for 98 cents at Kroger. The resort would be able to get them cheaper than that and would only have to replace them periodically. Much less labor than refilling shakers. Pinching pennies on this one. We cooked dinner the night we arrived and had no salt for our baked potato..found a few packets in the car.
annoying!!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 18, 2012)

momeason said:


> I hate that they stopped providing salt and pepper. We picked up a set for 98 cents at Kroger. The resort would be able to get them cheaper than that and would only have to replace them periodically. Much less labor than refilling shakers. Pinching pennies on this one. We cooked dinner the night we arrived and had no salt for our baked potato..found a few packets in the car.
> annoying!!


And those annoying little "starter packs" with perhaps 1/4 a teaspoon of salt and pepper are just as bad.  I always pack my own salt, pepper and steak seasoning -- three essentials that always get packed.

I have a feeling they don't do larger ones (or refill shakers) due to health code restrictions.

I've noticed several resorts lately that do a small box of dishwasher crystals -- nice, and probably cheaper than the packets that many provide!


----------



## DKT (Jan 18, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I must not have very high standards when it comes to knives, because I've never had a problem with the sharpness of knives.  Then again, the steaks I buy and cook can usually be cut with a butter knife.




Awesome!!!


----------



## KathyPet (Jan 23, 2012)

A inventory list!  How do you know if you have everything you are supposed to have in your unit without a list of what is supposed to be there without a inventory list?
They seem to have done away with these at several of the resorts.  For Example we stayed one night at the Villas at Doral before flying to St. Kitts yesterday.  No inventory list at either location but Doral had scissors in the unit in the knife block.  No scissors here at St. Kitts.  Am I supposed to have them and they are just missing?  Who knows without a list.  
It seems to me that this is Marriott's cheesy way of preventing complaints.  If you don't have a list of what is supposed to be in the unit the obviously you are not going to complain if it isn't there and then they don't have to get it for you.
Second thing they need to have is a laminated card with all the TV channels listed.  Yes, I know there is a on screen guide which scrolls at turtle like speed.  If you want a specific channel you have to wait until it shows on the on screen guide.  I want to go right to the channel I want.  I want a listing to refer to.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jan 23, 2012)

My accusharp knife sharpener arrived today. It is really easy to use. 

On a good day, I could get a better edge on my knives with a stone --- but it seems to be hit or miss.

This puts a "good enough" (not razor sharp) edge on the knives. It's small and packable.

elaine


----------



## dmharris (Jan 23, 2012)

kjsgrammy said:


> I always pack 3 or 4 of the over-the-door towel hooks; picked them up at the dollar store.



It's been noted previously, but this is BRILLIANT!!  Thank you!


----------



## dmharris (Jan 23, 2012)

pharmgirl said:


> I bring small ketchup, mayo bottles and mini salt,pepper bottles from flights or from room service from hotel stays



Great idea!!  A reason to have room service before a timeshare vacation!  Thanks!

Reading through this thread I am very grateful we bought Marriott because it has so many of the basics people are asking for, e.g. grills, tools, HD, free internet, lots of storage space, full kitchen supplies.


----------



## javabean (Jan 30, 2012)

*Surprised at Grande Vista*

Ive followed this thread over time and recently referred to it while planning for our present visit. Like many others I was surprised when Tuggers posted the desire to have  scissors in their villa. We have always had them in the knife block in each location we have stayed. I woke up this morning to start the coffee and reached for the scissors to cut the bag open and there weren't any scissors! Refurbished unit, new knife block, no scissors. The inventory doesn't list any either. They also took out the pantry and put in a huge full length mirror. We are here for two weeks and did bring a lot of food with us. No place to put it. The new bath cabinets have very very little room in the drawers. Other than that the villa, lockout and resort are beautiful.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 31, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I must not have very high standards when it comes to knives, because I've never had a problem with the sharpness of knives. Then again, the steaks I buy and cook can usually be cut with a butter knife.


And now I have.  Bought some fresh red snapper here in the Bahamas and had a heck of a time skinning it with dull knives.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jan 31, 2012)

MikeM132 said:


> Finally found someone who agrees with me on the 8" thick comforter they give you for every resort (Aruba to Alaska). I either turn the air way up or sweat to death all night. Most people love that new bed thing but I hate it---WAY too hot. I guess it looks impressive to have 200lbs of feathers on a bed when you check in, though.



If you don't like the feather filled comforter request a " feather free" room.  My husband is allergic to feathers, so we always have that checked on our preferences, but you can call to request as well.  However, the beds just don't look as nice with the skinny bedspread, so you lose that luxurious appearance.  I miss the big fluffy comforters, but the feathers are a big problem for my husnand so he is very happy Marriott offers that option.


----------



## hansmatt (Jan 31, 2012)

Specifically for the HI resorts, I bring a pinapple corer/slicer.  Sounds silly, but the nice rounded, evenly sliced pieces are perfect for grilling (my favorite...try it and I promise you'll love the caramelized sugar), drinks and fresh eating.  On top of that, you can freeze the hull solid and it makes a perfect fruit drink holder.  Forget the little umbrella...having a whole pineapple drink in hand at the grill is the ultimate sign of relaxation in paradise!


----------

